# Ask a Silly Question...



## Eridanis (Jan 21, 2002)

What does the EN in ENworld stand for? Thanks in advance for satisfying my curiosity...


----------



## A2Z (Jan 21, 2002)

This is a never ending mystery. It may stand for Eric Noah or it may not. No one really knows!


----------



## graydoom (Jan 21, 2002)

...and get a sarcastic answer!

It stands for *E*vil *N*uns, of course!

....

Just listen to A2Z!

Evil Nun Boards!


----------



## A2Z (Jan 21, 2002)

*E*veryone's *N*uts


----------



## graydoom (Jan 21, 2002)

I think *E*ntirely *N*utty is better


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 21, 2002)

Eucalyptus Noodles.  You can see why we abbreviated it.


----------



## Umbran (Jan 21, 2002)

Some might think it stands for "Excitable Nimrods"


----------



## Darkness (Jan 21, 2002)

E stands for Elminster, but what does the N stand for...?


----------



## A2Z (Jan 21, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *E stands for Elminster, but what does the N stand for...? *




Not alowed?


----------



## Wicht (Jan 22, 2002)

Etherael Nodes

Ecleptic Nuggets

Edge'o No-where


----------



## graydoom (Jan 22, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *E stands for Elminster, but what does the N stand for...? *




is *N*utty?
K*n*ows all?
K*n*ows nothing?
*N*othing?


----------



## TeaBee (Jan 22, 2002)

E is for Apple
N is for Jacks


----------



## Darkness (Jan 22, 2002)

A2Z said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Not alowed? *



ROFL!!!


----------



## Samnell (Jan 22, 2002)

*E*ntirely *N*ude


----------



## Wicht (Jan 22, 2002)

Samnell said:
			
		

> *Entirely Nude *




I didn't need to know that


----------



## orbitalfreak (Apr 3, 2002)

*E*ctoplasmodic *N*eandertalosis.


----------



## Andrea Mayfair (Apr 3, 2002)

quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Originally posted by A2Z 


Not alowed? 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  LOL


----------



## A2Z (Apr 4, 2002)

Andrea Mayfair said:
			
		

> *quote:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Originally posted by A2Z
> 
> ...



 Everyone's quoting my spelling mistake.


----------



## Andrea Mayfair (Apr 4, 2002)

No,your post was really very funny(even with the spelllllling mistaqe)


----------



## Mark (Apr 4, 2002)

Eridanis said:
			
		

> *What does the EN in ENworld stand for? Thanks in advance for satisfying my curiosity... *




This is going to shock you a bit, so please sit down before reading any further...

Sitting?

Good...

We weren't going to tell you this until you were older but the "E" stands for "Eridanis" and the "N" stands for...

Well, maybe when you're a little older than now.

Still sitting?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Apr 5, 2002)

Enduring Nuggies!


----------



## Breakstone (Apr 6, 2002)

TeaBee said:
			
		

> *E is for Apple
> N is for Jacks *




Because we eat what we like?


----------



## hong (Apr 6, 2002)

Tsunami said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Because we eat what we like? *




*Adkison*


Hong "poor Adkison" Ooi


----------

